# My first competition this weekend with my new rig



## salbaje gato (Jun 28, 2012)

IT OUGHT TO BE FUN, AND I'M SURE I'LL LEARN A LOT


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 28, 2012)

Just have fun and good Luck .


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 28, 2012)

Crossing fingers that you do well! (and of course have fun)


----------



## salbaje gato (Jun 28, 2012)

This a kcbs sponsered event and we can use any cooker except electric, which should open up some posibilities for frying,  I signed up for chicken and tri-tip


----------



## eman (Jun 29, 2012)

KCBS unless they have changed in the last few months does not allow electric or gas as a cooking form. You can use electricity to power a rotissery or a controller but cant use it or gas for heat. Good luck in the Comp.


----------



## salbaje gato (Jun 29, 2012)

Iwas surprised to hear that only electric could not be used, I very well may have it all wrong but I'll find out in the morning.  If they do allow it I'm going to blow away the competition with some of my "smoke fried ribs"


----------



## eman (Jul 1, 2012)

Check this out Rule #6

participation at KCBS sanctioned events.
6) Fires shall be of wood, wood pellets or charcoal. Gas and
electric heat sources shall not be permitted for cooking or
holding. Propane or electric is permitted as fire starters,
provided that the competition meat is not in/on the cooking
device. Electrical accessories such as spits, augers, or forced
draft are permitted. No open pits or holes are permitted,
except at the election of the contest organizer. Fires shall not
be built on the ground.

 And rule # 8

8) Parboiling and/or deep‐frying competition meat is not
allowed.


----------



## salbaje gato (Jul 2, 2012)

Eman  you're absolutly right , although this was a KCBS sanctioned event, they had a backyard cookoff with about twenty teams that included both the fire dept, and the police dept teams. And as advertised Electric was the only prohibition as a cooking source. the regular kcbs rules did'nt apply, and I did knock a few socks off with my smoke fried ribs.I think I took the judges by surprise because two judges gave me a nine and one gave me a three. I learned that everyone loved my meats and said that if I didn't win something was wrong,  But I did have a good time, and my rig was the talk of the show.  The cop in the picture said that there ought be a law against meat that good....


----------



## salbaje gato (Jul 2, 2012)

there ought to b a law


----------



## salbaje gato (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

Smoke Fried Ribs!?! Do tell...Nice rig...JJ


----------



## brdprey (Jul 2, 2012)

hope you had fun. but i have a question

posted this on another site (utahbbqassoc) but i went to the first annual coalville cook off.

few number of people. mind you this was also my first comp. i wanted to spectate to see what it was like.

anyway, a few things.

1. i noticed alot of the samples we sampled didnt have any smoke flavor

2. is it mandatory to have sweet on all the meats. the only one i didnt try was the chicken.

3.it was nice to see not everyone was sporting a tow behind rig, real troopers.

but the attitude and friendliness of people was refreshing.

i think ill go to a few more, take some pics and get a better feel for what is expected.

any and all help for me to understand what the judges and such want would be nice. or point me thru link.

next upcoming cook for utah is july 28 and 29 in heber i think.


----------



## salbaje gato (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree with you, the folks that aren't afraid to share a few tips with you are the best I believe the trick is trying to please six judges with six different taste preferences with  one "flavor profile".I  said i'd never use that term, but I can't say that anymore.  Having fun and making friends is my reward.


----------



## eman (Jul 4, 2012)

brdprey said:


> hope you had fun. but i have a question
> 
> posted this on another site (utahbbqassoc) but i went to the first annual coalville cook off.
> 
> ...


IMHO,The best way to see what the judges are looking for is to take the KCBS judges school. Almost every major comp has one scheduled between 30 and 90 days prior to the comp. not real expensive and you will learn what they look for. Second is you MUST take into consideration where the comp is located. Are you in a part of the country where BBQ is spicy and sweet or just sweet? Or do they like it Carolina style w/ more vinegar than sweet?

 No matter how well a judge is trained or how many comps he/ she has judged, what they like to eat will get a better score than something they don't like .No matter how well it is prepared.


----------

